# Wrong to breed long coat with smooth coat???????



## eagleschihuahuas (Nov 27, 2009)

I was wondering how many people think it is wrong to breed a smooth coat chihuahua with a long as mine are Kennel club registered and if i was to do this i would not be able to register the pups so in my feeling it is wrong to be mixing 2 coats. Also I just feel we are suppose to be improving the breed not mix and matching them. 
Any views on this??????


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I had absolutely NO idea that you couldn't register pups bred from 2 different coat parents.


----------



## eagleschihuahuas (Nov 27, 2009)

TinyGiant said:


> I had absolutely NO idea that you couldn't register pups bred from 2 different coat parents.


Yeah because they are classed as 2 different breeds


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

eagleschihuahuas said:


> Yeah because they are classed as 2 different breeds


Oh ok I didn't know that! Wow all this time reading up on chi's and I never saw that, I feel dumb.

In that case, my opinion is that you should breed smooth with smooth and long with long.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

In US it is done in UK and Everywhere else it is not. I think that the AKC still would regisiter the pups all other wouldn't is that right ??


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

In the US it is actually preferred by many breeders to breed a LC to a SC. Both coats are classified as the same by AKC.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

rubia said:


> In US it is done in UK and Everywhere else it is not. I think that the AKC still would regisiter the pups all other wouldn't is that right ??


I bet that's what it is! Because I have been looking for a chi for a little while and i've seen AKC registered pups to two different coat parents.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Yes in the US and some of Europe the coats are mixed as the chihuahua is classed as one breed our KC in the UK classifies the two coats seperately


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Only in uk and Ireland the two are classed as separate breeds but in other countries you are allowed too breed the two together

But back in my long coats peds there is smooths the same as the smooths do have longs in there two as a few years back you were allowed to breed them both together 

I actually read an article in the dog world by a judge/chihuahua breeder who thinks that they should be allowed to breed together again!!!


----------



## PrincessCharming (Oct 14, 2009)

What does the coat of a mixed coat pup feel like? Is it different than smooth or long?
Not sure how the genetics work, if it produces a medium length coat or the pup takes after one parent with the dominant gene.


----------



## eagleschihuahuas (Nov 27, 2009)

Well I must add I am talking from a view that in england and ireland you are not allowed. I did not realise in the US that it is differnet but i do feel that if we keep mixing them we will never have short and long coats anymore they will always be mixed down the line so we are mucking up the beatiful long coat and the lovely smooth coat.


----------



## PrincessCharming (Oct 14, 2009)

eagleschihuahuas said:


> Well I must add I am talking from a view that in england and ireland you are not allowed. I did not realise in the US that it is differnet but i do feel that if we keep mixing them we will never have short and long coats anymore they will always be mixed down the line so we are mucking up the beatiful long coat and the lovely smooth coat.


I completely agree. Breeding should only be done within the realms of the standard.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

It is very common in US to mix the hair length...beautiful puppies are the result.


----------



## PrincessCharming (Oct 14, 2009)

Can you post photo? I'm curious.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes its not allowed as it isnt usually improving the breed.


----------



## eagleschihuahuas (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh i truly believe that they are gorgous just feel that 1 day we will not have long and short they will always be mixed.
And as i say i am talking about in the uk you are not suppose to as they are 2 different breeds...


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Ah that would be terrible if the mixing eventually created like an in-between coat and there were no longer short, or long coat .


----------



## eagleschihuahuas (Nov 27, 2009)

So if it is not improving the breed why would someone do it if they only want to improve the breed that is why i only breed long with long and smooth with smooth don't you think cheeky????


----------



## eagleschihuahuas (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh cheeky I was just thinking was Billy not from Fifi who is long coat and Bentley is short coats is that his dad......


----------



## eagleschihuahuas (Nov 27, 2009)

Thats just my opinion and i think it will happen if people keep doing it and there is no restrictions on it.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Since breeding long and short coats has long been practiced in the US, I thought I would post pictures of Buster, who was one of a litter of 4 pups born to two short coat parents. The other 3 pups were all the same coat color as Buster, but all 3 of them were normal short coat pups. When I purchased Buster, I was astonished to see him with his parents and litter mates.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

hiro's dam is a long coat and his sire short. and past litters from the same coupling are registered. here in canada that is.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I have seen litters of a mixed breeding and some pup are SC and some pups are LC..or there is some of the other gene in the pedigree and you have a different coat that the parents.

As far as I can tell..my SC dog is from an SC background, maybe a few LC somewhere but mostly SC. He does have a really soft coat. I have seen some SC with a stiffer coat almost short wirey type.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

chideb said:


> Since breeding long and short coats has long been practiced in the US, I thought I would post pictures of Buster, who was one of a litter of 4 pups born to two short coat parents. The other 3 pups were all the same coat color as Buster, but all 3 of them were normal short coat pups. When I purchased Buster, I was astonished to see him with his parents and litter mates.


Buster looks like he has a very nice cuddly coat !!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Jerry and Tabitha are from Smooth Coat parents. They have a Smooth Coat sibling and a Long Coat sibling. Jerry's coat is very silky. Tabitha's more cottony. Their sister's Smooth Coat felt more like little pine needles  
Kip (unrelated) was a Smooth Coat and seemed to be double-coated.
I love my Chi's, and that's the long and short of it


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Matilda is from a SC mom & a LC dad. Milo is from both SC parents. Maxie has a SC mom & LC dad. Maribelle has a SC mom & a LC dad. And Marley also has a SC mom & a LC dad. 
I never knew it wasn't ok to mix coat types until a few months ago when reading this forum.  I think it has been done long enough if there were going to be changes there would have been already. Even though my Maxie has a LC dad his coat is very short & silky...he had 2 SC siblings but the same pairing has produced LC's as well. 

But yes, its very common to mix coat types in the US...


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

in reply to your comemnt EaglesChihuahuas, yes Billy is a result of Long & smooth coats hence not KC registered. They were breed for pets and results in a loving dog. This mix, which was repeated due to someone wanting two babeis and letting me down (which is why Billy & Arnie were offered up for sale, Tulula was the only original puppy from this litter) usually results in double thickness smooth coat. Yes it isnt allowed, it isnt necessarily important unless you want to show, at the end of the day the litter was healthy and found good homes . Its surely a breeders choice ultimately to cross the two coats?


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

As others have already mentioned, in the US they do this without affecting the registration. My breeder actually has a favored sire who is long-coated and uses him with both short and long coated pairings. 

I'm no breeder, but I personally like the crossing of LC and SC parents as the products of those crossings (that I've seen) tend to have beautiful and slightly thicker coats than their SC only counterparts.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

unchienne said:


> As others have already mentioned, in the US they do this without affecting the registration. My breeder actually has a favored sire who is long-coated and uses him with both short and long coated pairings.
> 
> I'm no breeder, but I personally like the crossing of LC and SC parents as the products of those crossings (that I've seen) tend to have beautiful and slightly thicker coats than their SC only counterparts.



Same here! I also agree about the thicker SC. It's especially beneficial since we have such cold winters. The cold doesn't seem to bother any of my pups & all can go outside, even in the snow, (for a short period of course) w/o it bothering them much at all. The only one who prefers it inside no matter what is Milo...he is our biggest Chi (10lbs) but he is ALWAYS either under blankets or laying by our heat vent in the kitchen. He just loves it toasty warm. LOL He still will go outside in the snow but he's much happier staying inside.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

MChis said:


> Same here! I also agree about the thicker SC. It's especially beneficial since we have such cold winters. The cold doesn't seem to bother any of my pups & all can go outside, even in the snow, (for a short period of course) w/o it bothering them much at all. The only one who prefers it inside no matter what is Milo...he is our biggest Chi (10lbs) but he is ALWAYS either under blankets or laying by our heat vent in the kitchen. He just loves it toasty warm. LOL He still will go outside in the snow but he's much happier staying inside.


Aww Milo, so cute.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Heather, Chance is the same way. He is my biggest, and has the second thickest coat (comes from a LC and SC parent, as do all 4 of mine) and he is always cold. Even when it's warm he prefers to be snuggled from head to toe in his blankets. I even hate to bathe him (I do it anyway  ) because it takes so long for him to warm back up.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

my roxy's dam was a l/c and sire was a s/c
she is a s/c same as all her litter mates
this is her :


----------



## Treacle Toffee (Nov 30, 2008)

My Bella has a LC mum and a SC dad. She has a beautiful coat and I love her fluffy ears. However she still feels the cold. She hates training when the hall is cold and she loves sleeping on the electric blanket x


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

In UK Kennel Club specify Long Coat Chihuahua and a Smooth Coat chihuahua as two different breeds. So technically dog is a cross not pedigree. 
However.. in other countries you are allowed to cross Long Coat and Smooth Coats (I believe france is one that allows this).

Going into coat genetics... 
If you breed two smooths and get a Long, its because both have a long coat gene hidden. However Long is a recessive gene so you can NEVER get long x long = smooth!

Back to your question if its wrong or not... its a matter of opinion rather than a matter of fact.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

You are allowed only to mate long to long and smooth to smooth in UK and Ireland – most of Europe is allowed to interbreed the coats as well which is why we are under a disadvantage in the UK. 

You can get a long coat from 2 smooth coats. The long coat can only be mated to another long coat and never a smooth coat – even though both of its parents are smooths. You can register longs and smooths in one litter,

I think that long coats would benefit from mating to smooths however it will have an negative impact on the smooth coats. The alternative is to mate a long to a smooth and any longs can be registered and bred from but open some sort of inactive register to prove that the smooth is a pedigree but cannot be bred from.

A long mated to a smooth will only produce a smooth coat or long coat - none of this "semi" coat rubbish that you sometimes see advertised!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

To the best of my understanding, coat length is a genetic factor. Pups either have long or short coats but do not have in-the-middle coats even if they have a LC and a SC parent. That's why two SC (dominant gene for coat length in them) can have a litter with some LC puppies. Even though their dominant gene is for a SC, their pup may have the recessive gene for LC displayed. 

It's the same idea as eye color in kids. Two brown eyed parents CAN have a blue eyed child.

Remember that for most genes (including coat length), you have two copies of each gene that are inherited from the mother and the father. The long version of the coat color gene (B) is dominant over the short version (b). Dominant means that if either of the genes is the B version, then puppies *will* have long coats. Genetically speaking, then, puppies with long coats could be either BB or Bb while dogs with short coats could only be bb. When you have LC and a SC parent, you get a random mix of the genes and your puppies end up either LC or SC.

For two parents with short coats to have a long coat puppy, both parents must genetically be Bb. When this happens, there is a 1 in 4 chance that these parents will have a BB puppy with long hair.

Hope this helps and makes sense! My genetics are a little rusty but hope this gives the general idea.


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

Very simple and easy to understand. Thank you.

Now lets just see if i can retain the info you guys have given me


----------

